

Copper Nanorods Increase Boiling Water Bubbles 3,000% Order of magnitude efficiency gain. - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/nanotechnology-copper-nanorods-water-boiling-faster-bubbles.php

======
ars
Not exactly. It makes more bubbles, but it doesn't make it more efficient.

